# Amoxicillin and Metronidazole together or salt?



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello to everyone!

Well, this is the case of a friend; suddenly his fishes started dying, will in principle he told me that one of them, had one cloudy eye, *** recommended him to use 2 capsules of Amoxicillin = 500mg per 150 liters, the treatment began on Sunday, today I went to see them, to help clean and give the next dose and I noticed that they also have ICH! The fish that had the cloudy eye, immediately recovered his eye, but now is the most affected by the ICH, is full of white spots, the rest of fishes still have no points but they scratch a lot!

I wonder if I can convinar these 2 drugs metronidazole and amoxicillin at same time, they still needs another dose of Amoxicillin on Thursday and we are concerned that the ICH gets the advantage in this days for kill to the most affected fish!

I thought using 3 tablets of 500mg of (Metronidazole) daily per 5 days (ofcourse with their respective siphons) this in 150 liters = 40 galons

And if it were to treat with salt, wich is the amount that I should used for every liter of water in the main tank?

I appreciate your opinions!


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

P.S; I mean, which is the quantity of salt per 40 gallons for treat ich?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Metronidazole isn't an effective medication for treating freshwater Ich, as far as I know. 
Check the ICH article for treatment options. I would use the raised heat and salt method.
If you're still having issues with infection, I recommend a daily bath in an antibiotic/water mix of the same salinity and temperature as the main tank. Double the recommended dosage and treat for 30 minutes daily. Net the fish and return to the main tank. Don't pour the medicated water into the tank.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much


----------

